

Greeks are rushing to Bitcoin - randomname2
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/29/technology/greece-bitcoin/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom

======
antman
Ofcourse Greece has full capital export restrictions so to buy bitcoin one
needs pigeons that can fly from Greece to Europe with GPS precision to carry
the money.

------
paulhauggis
They are replacing one unstable system with another. Bitcoin is a great
idea..but the ups and downs are so massive right now, it's just not a good
replacement.

Not to mention all of the exchanges that have gotten robbed in the last 6
months..

